
Video of mousetraps and ping-pong balls makes clear why social distancing works - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/10/ohio-coronavirus-video/
======
pwg
A modern take on the high-school physics video from years ago demonstrating
nuclear fission and critical mass.

